# عناية الله بأولاده



## روزي86 (11 أبريل 2011)

*رسالة طمأنينة عجيبة على لسان ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح، تبين لنا العناية الإلهية العُظمَى التي يظلل بها الله أولاده وسط الضيقات ووقت الأزمات .. كان العصفوران يباعان قديما بفلس واحد، إلا أن من يشتري بفلسين كان يحصل على خمسة عصافير**لا أربعة .. وكأن عصفورا من الخمسة بلا ثمن ! .. 
لكن هذا العصفور الذي لا ثمن له، لا ينساه الله! .. فكم بالأكثر عنايته بنا، نحن الذين يوجه لنا كلماته المعبِّرة : ” أَنْتُمْ أَفْضَلُ مِنْ عَصَافِيرَ كَثِيرَةٍ“ ؟ ! .. إنه يعولنا ويعتني بنا، فهل لنا هذا الإيمان ؟ *
*وكتأكيد على عناية الله **الفائقة، والتي لا تخطر لنا على بال، يكمل قائلاً : ”بَلْ شُعُورُ رُؤُوسِكُمْ أَيْضاً جَمِيعُهَا مُحْصَاةٌ“ ! ( جاءت كلمة ’محصاة‘ في الترجمة الإنجليزية ’ numbered‘ أي ’مرقَّمة‘ ) .. من منا يستطيع أن يعرف عدد شعر رأسه ؟ .. ومن منا يدرك أنه لو وقعت شعرة من رأسه فإن لها رقما معلوما لدى *الله*! .. ما أعمق معاني هذه الآيات ! .. إن الله **يعتني بالشيء الذي لا ثمن له، ويلاحظ الشيء الذي لا نفكر فيه .. فإن كان *الله *هكذا، أفلا يعتني بحياتنا كلها ؟ ألا نثق أنه يعولنا ويدبِّر أمورنا ؟ *
*أمثلة عناية الله **في حياة أولاده، أكثر من أن تُحصَى على مَرِّ العصور .. *
*هو الذي أرسل ملاكه وسدَّ أفواه الأسود الجائعة في الجب كي لا تفترس دانيال، وعندما مكث دانيال ستة أيام في الجب واحتاج الطعام، دبَّر له اللهُ الذي يعول الكل، طعامًا من طبيخ ساخن وخبز، إذ حمل ملاكُ الرب حبقوقَ النبيَّ مع الطعام الذي بحوزته من أرض يهوذا ووضعه في بابل عند جب الأسود، وعندما صرخ حبقوق : ”يا دانيال يا دانيال، خذ الغداء الذي أرسله لك الله“ .. خاطب دانيالُ *الله *قائلاً : ”ذكرتَني يا الله **وما خذلتَ الذين يحبونك“ ( دا14: 30- 38 ) . *
*ومَن منَّا لم يسمع عن *عناية الله *بالأنبا بولا والأنبا أنطونيوس ؟ كان الغراب، ولأيام طويلة جداً، يحمل نصف خُبزة للأنبا بولا كل يوم، وعندما زاره الأنبا انطونيوس جاءه الغراب بخُبزةٍ كاملة، لوجود ضيفه القديس معه ! . حقا إن إلهنا يرصد كل شيء بعناية فائقة، ولم يخذل قط الذين يحبونه ! .. *
*من منَّا لم يختبر عناية الله في مراحل حياته الشخصية ؟ .. هذا هو إلهنا الذي يعتني بالكل، وهو متواجد دائما مهما اضطربت الأحوال .. هو الذي يعول بكفاءة وقوة .. هو الناظر من سماء مجده إلي كل الناس بحُبٍّ، وهو يقول لهم : ”أنتم افضل **من عصافير كثيرة“ ! .. فمتى يكون لنا الإيمان والثقة، حتى وإن كنا في ضيقة، بأننا ”أفضل من عصافير كثيرة“ ؟ *الله *يعلم احتياجاتنا الجسدية والنفسية والروحية .. المستقبلية القريبة والبعيدة .. فمتى نسلم أمورنا ليدي *الله *بإيمان كامل ونحن نعلم أننا ”أفضل من عصافير كثيرة“ ؟ *​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 أبريل 2011)

الرب بياركك


----------



## روزي86 (11 أبريل 2011)

ميرسي ليك

نورت الموضوع


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2011)

_موضوع جميل جدا_
_شكرا ليكى_
_ربنا يعوضك_​


----------



## tamav maria (11 أبريل 2011)

ميرسي روزي
للموضوع الرائع
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## روزي86 (11 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _موضوع جميل جدا_
> 
> _شكرا ليكى_
> 
> _ربنا يعوضك_​


 

نورت يا كوكو

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (11 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> ميرسي روزي
> للموضوع الرائع
> ربنا يفرح قلبك


 

ميرسي حبيبتي

نورتي


----------



## النهيسى (11 أبريل 2011)

*موضوع جميل جدا
شكراا
سلام الرب يسوع​*


----------



## روزي86 (11 أبريل 2011)

مرورك اجمل يا استاذي

ربنا يعوضك


----------

